# Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)



## AyC (21. Mai 2012)

*Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Durch Zufall gerade das Angebot der Woche bei Amazon gesehen, vielleicht ja interessant für den ein oder anderen, gerade da Amazon ja auch noch Versandkostenfrei ist.

Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)
Samsung MZ-7PC256B/WW 256GB SSD 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Cook1eX (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Ah geil, vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

Dann wird das Geld vorerst darein investiert als in nen neues Gehäuse 
2 Stück können nie schaden 

Nochmal danke!

Lg


----------



## joel3214 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

... Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich das für die 128 gb Version gezahlt


----------



## rAveN_13 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

SSDs werden dieses Jahr sowieso noch günstiger werden. Wenn man dem folgenden Bericht glauben schenken möchte: Login to DIGITIMES archive & research


----------



## BlackViper59 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



joel3214 schrieb:


> ... Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich das für die 128 gb Version gezahlt


Ich auch . wenns so weitergeht zahlen wir nächstes Weihnachten das für eine 512GB. Naja uns solls Recht sein und am bessten dabei auch noch die Leistung steigern


----------



## dj*viper (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

der preis ist echt hammer. 

die sollen mal wieder anfangen die festplattenpreise zu senken. 
brauch ne 2tb platte, hab aber kein bock doppelt soviel auszugeben wie vor nem jahr...


----------



## mmayr (21. Mai 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich das für die 128 gb Version gezahlt



Ich auch!


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



> ... Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich das für die 128 gb Version gezahlt


 
Ich ebenfalls


----------



## Hatuja (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Wo ist der unterschied zwischen der Samsung MZ-7PC256*D/EU* (Deutschland???/Europa???) und Samsung MZ-7PC256*B/WW* (B...???/WorldWide???). Der Preisunterschied ist nämlich gewaltig (174,99 zu 246,85)!


----------



## fotoman (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Das "Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU" ist das Serie 830 Desktop PC Upgrade kit inkl. Software, Kabel und sonstigem Zeugs, was wohl die meisten hier sowiso im Schrank herumliegen haben.

Schade nur, daß die Samsung im Vergleich zur Crucial M4 so einen hohen Stromverbracuh im Betrieb hat. Oder stimmen etwa die Angaben von 5,26W (Samsung 830) bzw. 0,16W (Crucial M4) nicht? Sonst gebe ich doch lieber 30 Euro für die M4 Slim aus und schone den Akku von meinem Notebook.


----------



## AyC (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Wäre schon ein krasser Unterschied (für ein Laptop) und ich könnte mir das dadurch erklären das anders gemessen wurde. Ich habe bereits eine Samsung 830 256GB SSD im Notebook und Dell baut die sogar Standardmäßig ein. SSDs sind ja auch so schnell, dass sie quasi wohl immer im "Ruhezustand" sind? Insgesamt betrachtet wird es sicherlich unter 1 Watt ausmachen, wenn überhaupt.

Samsung SSD normal (kein Zubehör) ~203€ incl. Versand laut Geizhals -> Amazon Angebot der Woche für 175€ incl. Versand (ist einfach ein Top Angebot)
Samsung SSD Desktop Upgrade Kit ~240€
Samsung SSD Notebook Upgrade Kit ~240€

-> Man braucht einfach einen Einbaurahmen (5€) und ein Sata Kabel (2€), falls man nicht passendes zu Hause hat. Die SSD ist immer die Gleiche.


----------



## Hatuja (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Ok, besten Dank fotoman & AyC,

dann ist das Teil gekauft! Ich hatte die 830er Serie schon länger im Auge, da lohnt sich jetzt das Angebot! Die 512er wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, aber da will ich jetzt nicht so sein.


----------



## fotoman (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Ich gebe ja zu, daß die oben von mir genannten Wert "Werbeaussagen" von Geizhals (oder auch hier aus dem Preisvergleich) sind. Auf
Benchmarks: Leistungsaufnahme : SSD-Vergleichstest Teil 2: 11 SSDs über 128 GB
sieht es schon etwas anders aus.



> dass sie quasi wohl immer im "Ruhezustand" sind?


Ich schalte mein Notebook oft nur an, wenn ich es auch brauche. Ich habe erst am Wochenende zuerst (pro Tag) rund 30 GB an Daten auf mein Notebook kopiert (allerdings vom ExpressCard Leser mit max. 60 MB/s, mehr kann die Notebook-Platte wohl nicht) und diese dann danach mehrmals (nach Reboots, also nicht aus dem Cache) wieder gelesen. Dazu kam dann noch zusätzlich mehrstündiges Video-Ansehen im Zug.

Wenn ich aber dem Test auf tomshardware glauben darf, dann beziehen sich die hohen Werte nur auf den schreibenden Zugriff und nicht auf das Lesen (klingt ja auch logisch). Und vor allem hat die M4 dort auch weit höhere Werte wie in der Werbung. Damit relativiert sich der befürchtete Mehrverbrauch wohl wieder.


----------



## AyC (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Insgesamt ist aufjedenfall sicher, dass man im Gegensatz zu einer HDD einiges spart und dein verlinkter Vergleichstest räumt dann ja auch die letzten Zweifel aus. Man könnte ja sogar zu der Annahme kommen, dass wenn die Samsung SSD doppelt so schnell beim schreiben wie die Crucial ist und in etwas gleich viel Strom braucht, im Grunde doppelt so schnell fertig ist und damit nur die Hälfte vom Strom braucht. Also alles relativ. 

Und wenn ein Film 120min dauert, dann arbeitet die SSD ja auch nicht 120min, sondern lädt in einem Bruchteil (<1min) den Film in den Arbeitsspeicher und das wars. Größenteils wird die SSD also im Leerlauf sein, wenn man ein Film schaut.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Mai 2012)

Schon ist sie nicht mehr lieferbar 

Muss erst wieder sparen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Ist mir noch zu teuer, ich werde mich noch gepflegt zurück halten


----------



## AyC (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Schon ist sie nicht mehr lieferbar
> 
> Muss erst wieder sparen...


 
Kannst sie noch für 175€ kaufen. Musst einfach unten auf "53 - neu" klicken und dann Amazon als Anbieter auswählen. Bald verfügbar ist ja meist 1-2 Tage...


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Mai 2012)

AyC schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst sie noch für 175 kaufen. Musst einfach unten auf "53 - neu" klicken und dann Amazon als Anbieter auswählen. Bald verfügbar ist ja meist 1-2 Tage...



Lies mal den zweiten Satz in meinem Post


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vor ner Woche bei K+M noch ca. 160€ für die 128 GB Version mit Kabel, Einbaurahmen und Norton Ghost bezahlt  Schnapper gemacht. ;O)


----------



## AyC (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Ab jetzt gibt es auch noch die Samsung 830 SSD 256GB mit Desktop Upgrade Kit für 179,99€ ... das nächste Angebot bei Geizhals liegt dafür bei über 230€.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Und hät er nicht noch 3 Monate warten können, wo er doch schon seit Anfang eine SSD plante, nein ich musste ja mir die 256gb anfang Feber kaufen für stolze 323,50€, war damals der billigste Anbieter, man glaub es kaum.

Die SSD soll auf 130€ runter, dann kommt eine 2te. 512gb = ~ 470€.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

Also wenn die 256er wirklich so günstig werden, dann kommt eine davon für die Spiele in den Rechner. Die 1TB Maxtor, die grad diesen Job macht, wird dann zum Datengrab.


----------



## djnoob (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Wäre zwei crucials in raid 0 effizenter in Sachen Bilder bearbeitung oder doch lieber eine Samsung 256? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

2 x 128Gb wäre sowas von Sinnlos, das glaubst du kaum...

1 x 256gb für diese sch... 175€ oder gleich 2 und gut ist.

Raid 0 bei einer SSD macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## AyC (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

2x Samsung 830 256GB im Raid0
Samsung SSD 830 RAID Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews

900MB/s read
770MB/s write

anstatt 500read/400write bei einer SSD.

Das große Problem bei der Sache ist aber der RaidController von Intel, da einige SSD-Befehle (Trim und Co.) nicht funktionieren und dadurch die SSD schneller kapput gehen. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass wenn eine SSD kaputt geht, alle Daten weg sind. Daher braucht man mindestens einen passenden RaidController.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Das ist das einzige Problem.

Und alles rennt über SATA II xD


Da wär jetzt die ASUS U3S6 gut


----------



## bjoernpdm (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



AyC schrieb:


> Ab jetzt gibt es auch noch die Samsung 830 SSD 256GB mit Desktop Upgrade Kit für 179,99€ ... das nächste Angebot bei Geizhals liegt dafür bei über 230€.


 
Hab ich direkt bestellt, wird vorraussichtlich am 1. Juni geliefert


----------



## L-man (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

die 128GB Version gibts jetzt für unter 100€ ich habe vor 2 Wochen oder so 130€ gezahlt.

Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Das 175 Euro Angebot wurde wohl beendet. Für meine vorbestellte wurde jetzt ein voraussichtlicher Liefertermin vom 26.05.2012 genannt. Ich hatte mit erheblich längeren Zeiten gerechnet.


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



fotoman schrieb:


> Das "Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU" ist das Serie 830 Desktop PC Upgrade kit inkl. Software, Kabel und sonstigem Zeugs, was wohl die meisten hier sowiso im Schrank herumliegen haben.
> 
> Schade nur, daß die Samsung im Vergleich zur Crucial M4 so einen hohen Stromverbracuh im Betrieb hat. Oder stimmen etwa die Angaben von 5,26W (Samsung 830) bzw. 0,16W (Crucial M4) nicht? Sonst gebe ich doch lieber 30 Euro für die M4 Slim aus und schone den Akku von meinem Notebook.


 Da dürfte das Komma etwas verrückt worden sein



AyC schrieb:


> 2x Samsung 830 256GB im Raid0
> Samsung  SSD 830 RAID Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews
> 
> 900MB/s read
> ...


Das ist die sequentielle Leistung und die spielt in der Praxis fast keine Rolle. SSDs sind eh hauptsächlich durch die Zugriffszeit so flott, die Lese und Schreibraten sind da nicht mal so wichtig


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Hier nochmal der Link der Samsung 830 256 gb für schlappe 179 Euro!!! Lieferung Kostenlos!
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005OK6VJ0/

Genial wird gekauft!!!


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link der Samsung 830 256 gb für schlappe 179 Euro!!! Lieferung Kostenlos!
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005OK6VJ0/
> 
> Genial wird gekauft!!!



Richtig toll, volle verarsc....... das Ganze. Haste bestellt? Ich ja und dann kommt die Rechnung.
Die Banditen haben beim Preis die Mehrwertssteuer WEGGELASSEN!!!!!!!!
Siehe Rechnung von mir, habe sofort storniert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Richtig toll, volle verarsc....... das Ganze. Haste bestellt? Ich ja und dann kommt die Rechnung.
> Die Banditen haben beim Preis die Mehrwertssteuer WEGGELASSEN!!!!!!!!
> Siehe Rechnung von mir, habe sofort storniert.


Mann das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Richtig toll, volle verarsc....... das Ganze. Haste bestellt? Ich ja und dann kommt die Rechnung.
> Die Banditen haben beim Preis die Mehrwertssteuer WEGGELASSEN!!!!!!!!
> Siehe Rechnung von mir, habe sofort storniert.


 

Ich wollte. Zum Glück habe ich das noch nicht. 
Aber kannst doch zurückgeben lassen. Hast 14 Tage volles Wiedergaberecht. 
Oder einfach nicht bezahlen, dann kommt auch kein Vertrag zu Stande. 

Zumal da steht sogar auch "Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt"!!!
Eigentlich kannst du auch fordern das du nur die 179 Euro bezahlst. Nicht mehr ! Und dann auf den Hinweiß mit den "Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt." als pic zuschicken lassen!

So könntest du das dann für 179 Euro aufgrund Irrtums bekommen.


----------



## fotoman (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Die Banditen haben beim Preis die Mehrwertssteuer WEGGELASSEN!!!!!!!!


Da muss aber irgnendwas völlig schief gelaufen sein. Der Preis ohne Steuer entspricht auch nicht dem angegebenen Preis aus dem Angebot.

Meine am Montag Abend nicht lieferbare 174,99 Euro Version ist heute jedenfalls angekommen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> So könntest du das dann für 179 Euro aufgrund Irrtums bekommen.


Nicht  nur Irrtum, es wäre irreführende Werbung (aber nur durch eine  Mitbewerber abmahnbar) und zudem noch illegal, da Amazon an Endkunden  verkauft und daher verpflichtet ist, Preisauszeichnungen inkl. MwSt  anzugeben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Es steht ja auch so dran. "Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt."
Hab´s grad mal getestet im Einkaufswagen steht 179 Euro, bei der Kasse genau das Gleiche.

Also muss er nur 179 Euro bezahlen! Egal was hinterher da kommt. mehr würde ich auch nicht bezahlen. 
So einfach ist die Sache. 

Hier sieht man das wunderbar. Also zahl nur die 179 Euro!!!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Es steht ja auch so dran. "Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt."
> Hab´s grad mal getestet im Einkaufswagen steht 179 Euro, bei der Kasse genau das Gleiche.
> 
> Also muss er nur 179 Euro bezahlen! Egal was hinterher da kommt. mehr würde ich auch nicht bezahlen.
> ...


Wäre auch meine Meinung


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Die Ware soll bei mir auch erst Mitte Juni kommen.
Da mach ich mir keinen Streß, Amazon wird von der Favo-Liste gestrichen
und der Artikel storniert. 
Bei der Bestellbestätigung kam die MWSt dazu, bei Geizhals habe ich eine entsprechende Bewertung abgegeben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Die Ware soll bei mir auch erst Mitte Juni kommen.
> Da mach ich mir keinen Streß, Amazon wird von der Favo-Liste gestrichen
> und der Artikel storniert.
> Bei der Bestellbestätigung kam die MWSt dazu, bei Geizhals habe ich eine entsprechende Bewertung abgegeben.



Das ist shit egal, wo der Kaufbetrag hinter her steht. Du hast einen Kaufvertrag zu 179 Euro abgeschlossen und das gilt!


----------



## fotoman (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast einen Kaufvertrag zu 179 Euro abgeschlossen und das gilt!


Wenn ich davon ausgehe, daß weder die Bestellbestätigung online noch die per Mail (spätestens die war ja wohl falsch) rechtlich falsch sind (und zwar seit Jahren bei jeder Bestellung über Amazon), dann ist genau dies nicht der Fall. Steht sowohl oben in den Screenshots wie auch in jeder Bestellbestätigung von Amazon.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß sie niemals die SSD für 179 Euro angeboten haben, es waren immer 179,90 Euro. Wer dann meint, nur 179 Euro zahle zu müssen wird sicherlich auch vor Gericht nicht Recht bekommen.


----------



## tobsel88 (27. Mai 2012)

Meine Platte kam gestern per Brief  bei ner SSD ja nicht weiter schlimm aber naja...


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich davon ausgehe, daß weder die Bestellbestätigung online noch die per Mail (spätestens die war ja wohl falsch) rechtlich falsch sind (und zwar seit Jahren bei jeder Bestellung über Amazon), dann ist genau dies nicht der Fall. Steht sowohl oben in den Screenshots wie auch in jeder Bestellbestätigung von Amazon.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß sie niemals die SSD für 179 Euro angeboten haben, es waren immer 179,90 Euro. Wer dann meint, nur 179 Euro zahle zu müssen wird sicherlich auch vor Gericht nicht Recht bekommen.



So war es, in der Bestellbestätigung kam die MWSteuer dazu. Ausgangspunkt der 174.50 Preis aus Geizhals.
Also bei amazon werde ich übervorsichtig sein, oder gar nicht mehr bestellen.
Jedenfalls kommt Dienstag meine M4 256GB


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich davon ausgehe, daß weder die Bestellbestätigung online noch die per Mail (spätestens die war ja wohl falsch) rechtlich falsch sind (und zwar seit Jahren bei jeder Bestellung über Amazon), dann ist genau dies nicht der Fall. Steht sowohl oben in den Screenshots wie auch in jeder Bestellbestätigung von Amazon.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß sie niemals die SSD für 179 Euro angeboten haben, es waren immer 179,90 Euro. Wer dann meint, nur 179 Euro zahle zu müssen wird sicherlich auch vor Gericht nicht Recht bekommen.


 
Bist auch so ein Besserwesser oder? 

Wenn ich 179 euro schreibe sollte jedem hier klar klar sein, das ich den Verkaufspreis meine. 
Oh mein Gott habe vergessen HIER die 90 cent da dran zu hängen. Schau mal dazu bitte auf das pic, das ich angehangen habe. Da steht der volle Preis. 
Danke. 

Oh Mann, bei manchen hier kann man sich nur noch an die Rübe fassen. 

Das nächste Mal, wenn etwas für 17,01 € verkauft wird, schreib ich meinetwegen hier im forum!!! 17,01 € und nicht 17 Euro. Ja?
Besser so für dich? 

Der Verkaufspreis beim Kauf gilt!
Wenn ein Freund dir etwas für 15 Euro verkauft und du das nimmst und er dir dann sagt, nö kostet 18 Euro, dann ist kein Kaufvertrag zu Stande gekommen und da kannst auf den verhandelten Preis bestehen oder vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten!

So sieht´s nämlich aus! Lasst euch nicht so schnell verarschen Mensch.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Super, da hat es sich gelohnt, dass ich mal wieder ins Forum geschaut habe.

Habe Sie gerade noch in Kombination mit einem 50 € Gutschein für 129 bekommen. Bin mal gespannt weil ich noch nie eine SSD hatte und auch bei keinem Freund testen konnte...

Gruß

Alex


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



AlexFCB87 schrieb:


> Super, da hat es sich gelohnt, dass ich mal wieder ins Forum geschaut habe.
> 
> Habe Sie gerade noch in Kombination mit einem 50 € Gutschein für 129 bekommen. Bin mal gespannt weil ich noch nie eine SSD hatte und auch bei keinem Freund testen konnte...
> 
> ...


 
Vorsicht, musst schreiben, 129,90 €. Ansonsten ist es ja laut "fotoman" falsch.


----------



## MFZ (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> dann ist kein Kaufvertrag zu Stande gekommen





majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> oder vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten!



 So oder so aehnlich.


----------



## Lude969 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Mist zu spät gesehen  gibt keine mehr für den Preis


----------



## AlexFCB87 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, musst schreiben, 129,90 €. Ansonsten ist es ja laut "fotoman" falsch.


 

Ok, hast Recht, für 129,90 € ...


----------



## bjoernpdm (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

isse bei jemanden schon im versand??


----------



## Hatuja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



bjoernpdm schrieb:


> isse bei jemanden schon im versand??


 
Welche hast du denn bestellt? Meine 256GB für 174,99 ist schon letzte Woche bei mir angekommen.


----------



## fotoman (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bist auch so ein Besserwesser oder?


Nein, ich habe nur gelernt zu lesen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> da kannst auf den verhandelten Preis bestehen oder vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten!


Man könnte auch Sagen "Thema verfehlt", aber egal, offensichtlihc kennst Du ja die Gesetze in Deutschland erheblich besser wie ich und weisst damit auch ganz genau, wann zwischen Amazon und Dir ein gültiger Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## bjoernpdm (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn bestellt? Meine 256GB für 174,99 ist schon letzte Woche bei mir angekommen.


 
Hab die für 179,90 mit dem Desktop upgrade kit.
Hab die r Nacht Ne Mail bekommen von amazon das die immer noch nich auf Lager ist und "versuchen" noch welche  ranzubekommen -.-


----------



## Dark Hunter (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



bjoernpdm schrieb:


> Hab die für 179,90 mit dem Desktop upgrade kit.
> Hab die r Nacht Ne Mail bekommen von amazon das die immer noch nich auf Lager ist und "versuchen" noch welche  ranzubekommen -.-


 Bei mir das Gleiche, aber stornieren werde ich jetzt nicht, lieber warte ich noch ein wenig.


----------



## MrWan (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



bjoernpdm schrieb:


> Hab die für 179,90 mit dem Desktop upgrade kit.
> Hab die r Nacht Ne Mail bekommen von amazon das die immer noch nich auf Lager ist und "versuchen" noch welche  ranzubekommen -.-


 
Wie bei mir. Ich hatte die SSD am 21.05. gegen Abend bestellt. Heute hätte ich die Platte eigentlich erhalten sollen. 
Stattdessen bekomme ich ebenfalls diese E-Mail u.a. mit dem super kulanten Hinweis, dass ich meine Bestellung natürlich
gerne stornieren kann, wenn es mir zu lange dauert.
Meiner Meinung nach eine Schweinerei.
Man sollte nichts anbieten von dem man nicht weiß, ob man es tatsächlich verkaufen kann.
Sie hatten beim Angebot der Woche geschrieben "solange Vorrat reicht". 
Gut, dann hätten sie eben keine Bestellungen mehr zu dem Preis annehmen dürfen, als das zur Verfügung stehende Kontingent aufgebraucht war.

Insofern die Konkurrenz nicht mit einem ähnlichen Preis nachzieht werde ich die Bestellung natürlich auch aufrecht erhalten.
Bin gespannt, ob die Platte mich tatsächlich irgendwann erreichen wird oder ob Amazon storniert (wie bei mir vor Jahren schon einmal geschehen).

Ich bestelle gerne bei Amazon, aber ich habe in letzter Zeit den Eindruck, dass es mit dem Service etwas bergab geht. 
z. B.
- Kein Entgegenkommen mehr zur "Wiedergutmachung" bei von Ihnen verschuldeten Problemen
- verzögerte Hermes Lieferungen trotz "Premiumservice"
Ich war schon deutlich zufriedener mit ihnen.


----------



## Dark Hunter (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Wie es aussieht, verschickt Amazon die SSDs jetzt langsam, im Amazon Forum gibt's erste Berichte dazu.
Bei mir steht jetzt "Versand in Kürze".


----------



## bjoernpdm (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Hab Ne Mail bekommen das meine sich im Versand befindet und ich Sie Montag erhalte


----------



## BlackViper59 (3. Juni 2012)

Bei Amazon ist es so, dass wenn ein Produkt nicht mehr lagernd ist, haben sie es nach ein paar Tagen wieder, genauso auch, dass wenn dort steht verfügbar ab xx, dann kommt es auch zu den Termin. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass sie nicht mit einen so großen Ansturm gerechnet haben.


----------



## Gast12307 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

wenn irgendeiner die SSD doch nicht mehr braucht, bitte bei mir melden  ich übernehm sie dann für einen kleinen Aufpreis  ich hab den Thread erst zu spät gesehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> So war es, in der Bestellbestätigung kam die MWSteuer dazu. Ausgangspunkt der 174.50 Preis aus Geizhals.
> Also bei amazon werde ich übervorsichtig sein, oder gar nicht mehr bestellen.
> Jedenfalls kommt Dienstag meine M4 256GB


 
Oder einfach die mal darauf hinweisen...
Da würde Amazon eigentlich dem Händler auf die Füße treten...


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*

Stefan es läuft schon die M4 im Sys... Die Ankündigung, die ich hatte war Mitte/Ende Juni und so lange wollte
ich auch nicht mehr warten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 256GB für 174.99€ (Amazon-Angebot-der-Woche)*



fotoman schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe nur gelernt zu lesen.
> 
> Man könnte auch Sagen "Thema verfehlt", aber egal, offensichtlihc kennst Du ja die Gesetze in Deutschland erheblich besser wie ich und weisst damit auch ganz genau, wann zwischen Amazon und Dir ein gültiger Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist.


 
Da ich das zum Allgemeinwissen zähle und man dazu nur seinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen muss, weiß ich diesbezüglich nicht mehr als du.


----------

